# Penn 320 GT2



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

Like the title says, I have a 320 star drag... it was serviced by PA Distributing last fall and hasn't been fished on since and stored with the drag loose. Full spool of 60 lb braid. 9/10 cosmetic. $60 to a P&S member. Located in Chesapeake.


----------



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd also be willing to trade for a 3 or 4000 battle.


----------



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

New price... 50 bucks.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

GT2 is the "Chinese Penn", right ?


----------



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

Honestly, Im not sure. Just know its been a good reel for me. Upgraded to squalls and don't use this one anymore.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Wethook said:


> Honestly, Im not sure. Just know its been a good reel for me. Upgraded to squalls and don't use this one anymore.


Found some info . . . It is made in China.

*http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=2238.0*


----------



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

Good to know. One of the benefits for me is living so close to penn repair places like PA Distributing.


----------

